

What can be done with a Wii remote - ballpark
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/johnny_lee_demos_wii_remote_hacks.html

======
gsmaverick
This guy is amazing. Really think he'll be doing tons of great things in his
life.

------
brandnewlow
I love this guy. The last demo is surprising every time I see it.

My personal fave Wii hack: A friend of mine at MIT integrated a Wii controller
into his electric guitar rig to mimic some of the Rock Band guitar moves from
the game:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmuggHx_H5Y&eurl=http://w...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmuggHx_H5Y&eurl=http://www.wikio.com/video/512370)

